# Interview With Your Antagonist



## J Anfinson (Jul 15, 2013)

Same idea as the Interview with your MC. You get 5 questions that your antagonist will answer, and then you come up with 5 more questions for the next poster.

First questions:

1. Do you have a significant other?
2. What is it that you're after? Money? Fame?
3. What is your worst memory?
4. What makes you feel justified in doing what you're doing?
5. Have you ever killed anyone?


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jul 17, 2013)

Interesting twist — I'll bite.

[spoiler2=Answers]*Do you have a significant other?*

"Ha ha, not at all. Not any more, at least, cause I stabbed the last one to death. Felt a bit guilty about that, until later he told me it was totally fine."

*What is it you're after?*

"I just want to see my sister again. I love her a lot. But I sent her home, and now there's no way back for me."

*What is your worst memory?*

"I already mentioned it. No sense being redundant."

*What makes you feel justified in doing what you're doing?*

"_What?_ I don't care."

*Have you ever killed anyone?*

"Six people. But it's alright, I killed them again so they don't bother me anymore."[/spoiler2]

Are your parents supportive? Or, would they be supportive?
What's your favourite colour?
In what circumstances would you be willing to take a life?
Who's your worst enemy, and why?
Two-versus-two cage match tournament. Who would you choose as a partner?


----------



## Keynine Lox (Jul 18, 2013)

[spoiler2=Answers]
_Cladium the lone sorcerer, also called "The Mad Puppeteer"_


*1. Are your parents supportive? Or, would they be supportive?*

PARENTS?!  Puahaha. I don't even remember the faces of those useless creatures.  Maybe I killed them, using their bones powder for something not nice.  Maybe i never had parents.

*2. What's your favourite colour?*

The  gray of the cold stone soiled of the red from thy warm bowels could be  an intresting combination. Wanna try?  (slow sadic smile)

*3. In what circumstances would you be willing to take a life?*

Why asking? Cross my way and find out in first place. I also give you a choice. Slow treatment or very very slow, until you beg me to tear your soul out.

*4. Who's your worst enemy, and why?*

That  Fulut-Soiko whisperer. She take away from me the only thing I care in this  disgusting world. I hope she's being tortured forever in the Realm of  deep darkness where I send her.

*5. Two-versus-two cage match tournament. Who would you choose as a partner?*

I prefer to PUT people in cages, for feed my beautiful creatures. Partner? The last i had, died by my hand. And you are the next, so be my guest.

And now let's paint that stone we were talking about.

[/spoiler2]

1. What do you feel when you do a bad action?
2. Do you prefer acting in first person or using use others for do the job at your place?
3. What is your bigger desire?
4. What do you expect from your enemies?
5. How many times did you think to change, stop to harm people?

________________



> "Six people. But it's alright, I killed them again so they don't bother me anymore."


Uh! Undead? Genre:Fantasy. Am i right?


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 19, 2014)

[spoiler2=Answers] 

1. What do you feel when you do a bad action? *I'm giving them what they deserve.*
2. Do you prefer acting in first person or using use others for do the job at your place? *There's nothing better than when you slide a knife up into that sweet spot. The one where they quit fighting back and just die. Watching someone else do it wouldn't be as good.*
3. What is your bigger desire? *To make them all pay. It's their fault I am who I am.*
4. What do you expect from your enemies? *To run and hide. Go ahead, it'll just make it that much more satisfying when I cut their throats.*
5. How many times did you think to change, stop to harm people? *They should have thought about that before doing what they did. *[/spoiler2]

1. What's your favorite mode of transportation?
2. Are you employed? If so, what do you do?
3. If a police officer pulled you over in a traffic stop, what would you do?
4. Your annoying neighbor is playing loud music. How would you address this?
5. Would your mother approve of what you're doing?


----------



## Bishop (Feb 19, 2014)

1. What's your favorite mode of transportation?
2. Are you employed? If so, what do you do?
3. If a police officer pulled you over in a traffic stop, what would you do?
4. Your annoying neighbor is playing loud music. How would you address this?
5. Would your mother approve of what you're doing?
ANSWERS:
1: "My shuttle. Fastest around, though a bit small. Stealthy too."
2: "Well, I can be honest with you, right? I sell secrets to the Coalition. Good pay."
3: "No one really has authority over me, but if someone did try to stop me, they'd be dead within seconds."
4: "I have a very large caliber plasma pistol..."
5: "Hell no."

NEXT QUESTIONS:
1: Where do you sleep and how did you end up there?
2: What's the one possession you will share with no one and why?
3: Time to go to the ball! What do you look for in a date?
4: When redecorating your home, what style do you shoot for?
5: Who would you take a bullet for and why?

Bishop


----------



## gr8writer (Feb 20, 2014)

*First of all, I would like to note that my male MC does not have a single antagonist per se, his antagonist is the war. For this reason, I will be interviewing one of the two antagonists for my female MC instead*

1: Where do you sleep and how did you end up there?
Generally I sleep in my bed at home but sometimes with one of the vivacious little skirts that work for me. There's this one though, she's playing hard to get. Her husband is off fighting in the war so I know she must be missing it but she keeps evading me.

2: What's the one possession you will share with no one and why?
My wife and do you even have to ask?

3: Time to go to the ball! What do you look for in a date?
Nice legs, plump but not too plump, and sassy doesn't hurt either.

4: When redecorating your home, what style do you shoot for?
Why would I be redecorating my home? That's my wife's job.

5: Who would you take a bullet for and why?
I wouldn't take a bullet for anyone, I'm lucky that I dodged the draft because of my bum leg. Besides, while those chumps are over there fighting I get to have my way with their ladies.


1) What's the most difficult decision you have ever made?

2) Where do you see yourself in ten years?

3) Do you have any friends?

4) What do you dream of at night?

5) How long would you be willing to wait for revenge?


----------



## thepancreas11 (Feb 20, 2014)

1) What's the most difficult decision you have ever made?
I tried to kill myself and the man I love by driving a car into a building. It was for the sake of our love and the future of all love. I died, but he lived. They cloned me back to life.

2) Where do you see yourself in ten years?
A minute particle floating in the nebulae of space, congealing into a star, the beginnings of new life.

3) Do you have any friends?
No. To have friends is to be selfish. Duty is more important than friendship, more important than anything, really.

4) What do you dream of at night?
I dream of what my life will be like in the next dimension, whether I will find my love again before the verge of the end of times, that we might have more life together before the apocalypse.

5) How long would you be willing to wait for revenge?
I don't want revenge, contrary to popular belief. I kill to save.

NEW QUESTIONS:
1. How do you remember your parents?
2. What is the first thing you remember?
3. Who is your earliest nemesis?
4. When you here rumors about yourself, what do they say?
5. Why do you get out of bed in the morning?


----------



## bookmasta (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Do you have a significant other? No, not really. Well, not anymore at least. I killed her couple of years back when the stupid bimbo actually had the nerve to say no to me. Can you believe it?  

 2. What is it that you're after? Money? Fame? Nope. Just murder. Actually, its not even the murder. No, its the thrill of the hunt. Yes, that's where the joy lies in, stocking my victims up until their final moments where my blade is the last thing they see before they die.

3. What is your worst memory? The police and the bloody FBI.

4. What makes you feel justified in doing what you're doing? Why can't they understand that what I'm doing is making the world a better place, getting rid of inferior races and making way for change. I mean really? *Sighs* If only they could see things my way.

5. Have you ever killed anyone? Oh, don't even get me started...


----------



## thepancreas11 (Feb 22, 2014)

NEW QUESTIONS:
1. How do you remember your parents?
2. What is the first thing you remember?
3. Who is your earliest nemesis?
4. When you here rumors about yourself, what do they say?
5. Why do you get out of bed in the morning?


----------



## Apple Ice (Feb 22, 2014)

How do you remember your parents?
'Rather odd question. People always think they can get to One through One's parents. Those people are very naive. To answer your question: they were so dull it's difficult to even think of an adjective.'

What is the first thing you remember?
'I suppose that would be my Mother throwing me a ball to catch. What I think you are really asking, however, is "what is your most cherished memory?" And that would be of course, Alice.'

Who is your earliest nemesis? 
'Come now, we are adults, are we not?'

When you hear rumors about yourself what do they say?
'Apparently Marcus is as well endowed as he is charming.' Or something to that tune, anyway.

Why do you get out of bed in the morning?
'For my fellow man of course.'


----------



## thepancreas11 (Feb 24, 2014)

Apple, give us some more questions!


----------



## Apple Ice (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh yeah, haha. Terribly sorry about that. Right.

1. Would you consider yourself an antagonist?
2. What do you think separates you from the protagonist? 
3. What is your best quality?
4. What is your worst quality?
5. Are you a happy sheep or a miserable philosopher?


----------



## Bishop (Feb 25, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> Oh yeah, haha. Terribly sorry about that. Right.
> 
> 1. Would you consider yourself an antagonist?
> 2. What do you think separates you from the protagonist?
> ...



1 "Sure, I suppose people might think of me as a bad girl."
2 "Him? Hah! He's a loser, a nobody treasure dog that thinks he's on the winning side. There's a lot separating us, and too bad for him he wont know that until I kill him."
3 "My chest. Lovely, don't you think? I work hard to keep my figure."
4 "My face. Ick, the wrinkles are getting bigger..."
5 "I'm more like the wolf, selling the sheep's location to the slaughterhouse while the philosopher cries about lost peace."

Next Questions!

1) Cake or pie, now tell us why!
2) How did you celebrate your last major holiday?
3) If you could only wear one outfit for the rest of your life, what would it be?
4) Ever worry you're going to die alone? Why?
5) What's your favorite vehicle to drive/fly?


----------



## illiteratewriter (Mar 19, 2014)

1) Cake or pie, now tell us why!
Thats difficult, on one hand you got frosting on the other hand you got filling, I personally hate both so no, I really don't think im the one to answer such a question. NOW MOVE ON! 
2) How did you celebrate your last major holiday?
mostly I cried, yes the holidays make me blubber like a sad little newborn im afraid. When I was a child my holidays were spent alone or with servants. I would eat bugs and chase rabbits to use for experiments in my lab.
3) If you could only wear one outfit for the rest of your life, what would it be?
Oh nude of course, the wind nipping at my testies on a warm summers eve. France has nude beaches you know, ever been? you should go, im serious the people are so much more friendly than the stereotype lets on, and the food! i cant remember what it was called but i had the most delightful pastries. Oh look at me rambling again, SHUT UP MOM!
4) Ever worry you're going to die alone? Why?
Suicide cult, got that one covered
5) What's your favorite vehicle to drive/fly? 
Ive actually had a suspended license for about 5 years, I have one more court date and like three more traffic tickets and I can get a restricted license for work, better than nothing right.


 1) Describe your mother


 2) favorite school subject


 3) any reoccurring dreams


 4) whats your biggest regret


 5) do you have any fears


----------



## InkwellMachine (Mar 21, 2014)

1) Describe your mother:

I don't think that's really a worthwhile question, mostly because there's nothing to report. She did what mothers do. She coddled, assured me, and she existed. And I suppose that was I all I really wanted from her. I'll admit that I was a bit beside myself when she stopped doing the last of these, but after a few years wasted, wallowing in my misery, I decided I to move along. That's all there really is to tell.

 2) favorite school subject:

School was a difficult thing for me. I did not enjoy the academic environment, largely because of the idiocy that was the norm among my peers. I was not bullied, and I did not do poorly. I just didn't enjoy it. 

There was, however, one class that may have been worth my while. It was a long time ago. I can't remember the name of the class precisely, but it had to so with engineering. Basic things. The names of parts and mechanisms, how things go together. Fascinating stuff. I can remember the first day: we ended up talking about pistons. 

That may have been around the time I fell in love with the steam engine. Such a beautiful concept.


 3) any reoccurring dreams:

Odd that you should mention it. I suppose this comes the dogged persistence with which I pursue my projects, but I sometimes wake up with the final sketches of schematics, the final products of which are... typically, beyond my ken. If only I could remember.


 4) whats your biggest regret:

Mm. Perhaps the way in which I've sequestered myself has lead to this, but it's a simple lust for female affection. I've never "been with" anyone. 

Apologies. That was rather telling. I didn't mean to encumber you with the woes of my life. I do quite well, otherwise.


 5) do you have any fears:

Obscurity.

I have too much to offer this world for it all to go unnoticed. Far too much.






Questions for the next batch:
1 - What do you want?
2 - What's keeping it from you?
3 - What are you afraid of?
4 - In three words, who are you?
5 - If I were to ask the person closest to you the same question, what do you suppose they would say?


----------



## thepancreas11 (Mar 31, 2014)

1 - What do you want?

I want to give other people the chance to love as I have loved, but no one would believe you if you told them that.

2 - What's keeping it from you?

My ex-boyfriend.

3 - What are you afraid of?

Failing. There is no margin for error in my plan.

4 - In three words, who are you?

The Good Doctor.

5 - If I were to ask the person closest to you the same question, what do you suppose they would say?

One Crazy Mother.


Questions:
1. What would be the title of your autobiography?
2. Is there anyone who hates you, and if so, why?
3. Can you describe your perfect day for us?
4. You have three wishes from a genie. First wish?
5. You're creating laws for your homeland. What's number one?


----------



## W.Goepner (Apr 1, 2014)

*Answers;
*1. What would be the title of your autobiography? *Guess my Bomb*

2. Is there anyone who hates you, and if so, why? *Most of the city officials in the cities I have visited. Because I have challenged them to find and figure out where my Bombs are and how to dispose of them without them going off prematurely. *

3. Can you describe your perfect day for us? *Really? Come on I like the challenge of doing what I do. Planning the next move and staying just ahead of the authorities.* *As if you did not know.*

4. You have three wishes from a genie. First wish? *Oh that is a hard one. I have not much to wish for. Even in the end I get away with it. *

5. You're creating laws for your homeland. What's number one? *Come on this is America you pick one. *


*Questions*
1) Who made you become what you are now?
2) Do you like seeing other people happy?
3) Would a stranger die by your hand just for being there?
4) If angry do you ever remember being Happy?
5) If time were irrelevant, would you go back to change who you are? Why?


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 1, 2014)

Answers

1.   Human kind.  I am what I have to be, to make sure they never put their mark on the forest agian.
2.  Happiness is irreverent at this point.  The forest does not laugh and it does not cry. There is no one left to feel happiness here. 
3. Any man who walks in these wouods will be cut down, no matter his purpose. 
4. Times of happiness are long gone.  Mine died with my people.
5.*blank stare* I...  *silent brooding*

Questons

1. How are your actions helping you?
2. Are you doing any of this for someone else?
3. Have you ever fallen in love?
4. When was a better time for you?
5. If you could end it all now, how would  you do it?   (Not meaning suicide.)


----------



## W.Goepner (Apr 2, 2014)

A_Jones said:


> Answers
> 
> 1.   Human kind.  I am what I have to be, to make sure they never put their mark on the forest agian.
> 2.  Happiness is irreverent at this point.  The forest does not laugh and it does not cry. There is no one left to feel happiness here.
> ...



I want to read it! Please A_Jones Please. I really want to know about your answer to #5. I have got to know it. "*blank stare* I... *silent brooding* Awesome. I can imagine this Antagonist being something from mythology Like an elf or someone raised within the forest. Or even an animal gone rogue. I have got to have more. It almost sounds like "Fire Bringer" 

If I could think up five other questions I would answer these But alas I can not.


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja (Apr 5, 2014)

.....



Questions

1. Do you have any close friends?
2. How long have you been working on your plan?
3. What made you decide on your current path?
4. Do you have or want children?
5. What is your ultimate goal?


----------



## Bishop (Apr 16, 2014)

I dun't wanna let this thread die!

1. Do you have any close friends?
A few. Allies of my cause, but in essence they're just necessary parts of my plans. So not very close, I suppose.

2. How long have you been working on your plan?
I started planning five years ago and recruited most of my manpower and began building a year after that. Now, it's finally in motion.

3. What made you decide on your current path?
We were once the greatest people in the galaxy, but our newest leader is ushering in reform that makes us allies with the humans. Makes us weak. I must dethrone her and restore our dominance.

4. Do you have or want children?
No.

5. What is your ultimate goal?
Restore the Empire to it's former glory and eradicate the impure races, such as humanity.

Next Questions:
1. Who is (s)he? Why do you love/hate him/her?
2. If you could change one aspect of yourself what would it be?
3. Would you rather rule the world or find happiness in love, and why?
4. Aside from water, is there a food or drink you cannot go one day without?
5. What is your most redeeming quality?


----------



## Ephemeral_One (May 21, 2014)

1. Who is (s)he? Why do you love/hate him/her?

Riley Neufhaven, President of the Ferro Multiplanetary Corporation. I have to admire his practical nature and cunning.
Lord of the Abyss, Belial. He is the Lord of Flies and I HATE bugs.

2. If you could change one aspect of yourself what would it be?
Several, I would add several pounds of muscle in appropriate places. I would return my body to its youthful vigor.
I would also be change this form to properly reflect my greatness.

3. Would you rather rule the world or find happiness in love, and why?
There is no question in my mind that it is in my nature to rule. As such, I will offer up my personal relationships to the altar of destiny to lead people in the right direction. As is my due for the humiliation done to me in the past.

4. Aside from water, is there a food or drink you cannot go one day without?
There is a drink our division in the Serrano system developed. It is made of some local fruit. It is light and refreshing not to mention energizing. I'm sure I can give you a free sample.
Though, I suppose supping on the beleaguered souls of the damned can never truly be replaced, huh? 
5. What is your most redeeming quality?
My flexibility, I suppose. While I've been taking classes to keep the old joints limber I think it's my willingness to bend over backwards for my people that's really kept me in shape all these years.
It would be my ability to know I shall outlast all others. After all, I am the Lord of Carrion and in the end thus even the husk of the universe shall sustain me.

Heh, I couldn't resist a little fun with this. Highlight for his second face.

1. What were your young years like?
2. Any favorite music types or musicians?
3. What personal bad habits have you been accused of?
4. Where did you lose your virginity?
5. Can you lend me a couple bucks?


----------



## Bishop (May 27, 2014)

Ephemeral_One said:


> Heh, I couldn't resist a little fun with this. Highlight for his second face.



I love the highlight for his second face feature, that was cool, One!

I'm jumping back in here because A) I love this thread and B) I'm literally sitting down to write a part with this character and I want to get into his head a moment...


1. What were your young years like?
Oh, I was a veteran in the pre-contact wars, you know? But, God had a plan for me that took us to the losing end of that war and into exile in space, where I served as a lowly logistics officer for most of my life aboard our great ark.

2. Any favorite music types or musicians?
The cantors in my flock do a fine job of resurrecting great songs from our ancestry.

3. What personal bad habits have you been accused of?
I suppose people say I am zealous, but that to me is a compliment. The pious, the righteous, and the pure are always strong in their convictions. God demands this level of devotion, and to say it is a bad habit is... insulting and offensive.

4. Where did you lose your virginity?
My life began when I accepted the Trinity with God at its peak. Before that life, I found love in the barren wastes of the warzone called Earth... but that is, as I said, another life.

5. Can you lend me a couple bucks?
God, and the Trinity's Son have spoken of the wickedness of wealth. I suggest you make peace with yourself and accept the Trinity... only then will you know true happiness.

Next Questions:
1. What is the defining moment of your life so far and why?
2. If you could vacation anywhere, name that place and why.
3. What is your favorite/most used piece of technology?
4. What is your fondest childhood memory?
5. Why are you...?


----------



## Apple Ice (May 27, 2014)

Bishop. I like your character, he/she seems perfectly moderate and rational (something which is quite rare in antagonists, I think) but you can tell there's a hint of sensationalism and perhaps something unhinged about them when they speak of God. They don't come across as "evil for the sake of being evil" and clearly has a rational motivation for their actions (rational to them perhaps, maybe not others who don't share their beliefs). Good job, sounds like a good antagonist there.

1) I faced the one who raised me after all these years and in her eyes I saw it, I saw I was a man to be feared and respected, but most importantly, I was a man who never looked away.

2) The day I vacate anywhere is the day I won't be fit for anything.

3) Every piece of technology in existence is my favourite. Whether it's good or bad, big or small, expensive or cheap, none of that matters. What it represents is what matters. It represents the advancement of our kind, don't you see. It is the very reason I am fighting, killing and no doubt one day, will be dying. It is the epitome of our existence and the thing that sets us apart from every other living being. Those who would try and stop this must be stopped themselves.

4) When Samuel explained to me what the Moon and the Sun were. That is my fondest memory and will continue to be so. I'm not sure even victory itself could replace that which is my only treasure. 

5) Speak up you fool. 


1) Who would say you're a tyrant and why?

2) Would you rather die a hero or live as a coward?

3) What is your favourite piece of literature?

4) What is your first memory of death?

5) Is there anything more important than your objective?


----------



## Bishop (Jun 6, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> 1) Who would say you're a tyrant and why?
> 
> 2) Would you rather die a hero or live as a coward?
> 
> ...



Since the villain in my book changed when I went back by 30k words, I wanted to come in here again to get into the mindset of the new one.

1) Tyranny is an alien concept, one that does not understand the dichotomy of the colony and the ruling caste. There is only a command structure where one is needed, nothing more, nothing less.

2) I will die as all of my compatriots have before me, in service or defense of the colony and its growth. Cowards, as they are called, were rooted out of our society some time ago.

3) Tklkcalk's "Understanding Genetics". Its rudimentary observations about the genetic structure of certain aliens has been a benchmark of the scientific community since its publishing, despite the fact that some of the specifics are a little dated. 

4) I remember very vividly the first time I was given control of the organic re-processor. They fed a few humans into the machine and I was given reign to throw the switch, despite being only a larvae. Ah, youth.

5) No.


Next Questions:
1) What is your weapon/tactic of choice?
2) Who are you willing to die for, and why?
3) Where are you from?
4) Describe your perfect Sunday.
5) How do you dress?


----------



## Crying (Sep 19, 2014)

this is a very old villan, and he manages to be the proantagonist and the antagonist in the same novel! I find him a bit cliched now, but he still holds a certain place in my heart 
1) (weapon or tactic of choice) Firepower, probably. That, or just running. I don't have too much to fight for, really.
2) (who are you willing to die for, and why?) Jack. I'd rather you didn't turn that into anything it's not. He saved my life, I owe him that much. Maybe Tarquin, he helped too. I don't know.
3) (where are you from?) Venezuela, technically. I flew here from South Bronx.
4) (describe your perfect Sunday) Probably a good long fly with Tarquin. He can't talk. That's my ideal of a perfect traveling companion. 
5) (how do you dress?) Trousers, dress shirts. Anything Jack gives me, I'm not picky.

(edit: accidentally entered without new questions! )
1) do you consider yourself good or evil?
2) what is your favorite animal and why?
3) what is your daily routine? if you don't have one, what do you think it should be?
4) where were you born?
5) what is your biggest pet peeve?


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Nov 4, 2014)

*From the perspective of Stutton, who is not the main antagonist, but one all the same.*
1) I don't believe in those. I know, I know, a lot of people say that, but I'm _serious. _If someone kills me, I'll just kill them back. Well, I can't, because I'll be dead, but you get the idea.
2) Do people count? If so, anyone who'll fight back! 
3) I guess I just be captain, and wish I didn't have to follow orders, but then where would the war go?
4) Eh, some moon named after some old guy. We had a sort of skateboarder club to try to shake off the totalitarian regime. Well, it wasn't exactly a club.
5) Peacemakers. They're like, "nope, sorry, too nice to give you a little fun."

1) What is something you want to know, or know more about?
2) What is something that happened to you that changed your life forever?
3) How do you see yourself?
4) Who do you admire?
5) What kind of music do you like?


----------



## Erik Fantasia (Mar 11, 2015)

1. The power I hold. All power.

2.My discovery of Red Power. The Blue Order was wrong to forbid it.

3. I am powerful. I shall never again be bullied. I am the Red King! The worlds shall follow my Red Destiny.

4.  I admired Tara, my love. But she held me back. Now I admire Reina, and she will be my Red Queen.

5. I must say, I avpid music nowadays. It's a distraction from Red Destiny. I must forget her.


----------



## Erik Fantasia (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh, sorry


1. What, to you, is the point of life?
2. How do you feel about emotion?
3. Do you consider yourself to be a strong person?
4. What is 1+1?
5. What is your fsv weapon?


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Nov 29, 2016)

(antagonist from Where do the Dead Boys Go? [in progress])*

1. What, to you, is the point of life? *I ain't the one to be askin' about life, kid.
*2. How do you feel about emotion? *I dunno. It does some good, an' it does some harm, same as everythin'.  
*3. Do you consider yourself to be a strong person? *If you're considerin' me a person, then yes. No one escapes me, exceptin' a few miracles, and no one but God himself has beaten me yet.
*4. What is 1+1? *Seems all you people do is ask questions you already know the answer to. 
*5. What is your fsv (*fav?) weapon? *Weapons? Who the hell do you think I am?

(Next questions)

*​1. What are you most afraid of?
2. What reminds you of home?
3. How do you think other people view you?
4. What is something you really enjoy?
5. What are you dreams like?
*


----------



## Moonbeast32 (Mar 1, 2017)

(Somewhere moist and dark)

​1. What are you most afraid of?
The next time I molt, which is in about 2 minutes. 

2. What reminds you of home?
Home? This pit isn't home sweet home enough for you?

3. How do you think other people view you?
Well it's obvious by how they sing and praise me as their king. what, you thought those were cries of agony? Heh, They're both the same down here.

4. What is something you really enjoy?
I made a little song a while back. I sing it to myself and pretend I can do anything else.

5. What are you dreams like?
I sometimes dream about what it would be like to be mortal. Eating food, feeling cold, sex, dying, etc.

The new questions:
1) tell about the time you've felt the most pain
2) Do you have a secret crush?
3) how would you describe your childhood?
4)what is something you can't eat?
5) Is there anyone who you would like to make a shoutout to?


----------



## JaneC (Mar 20, 2017)

1) tell about the time you've felt the most pain
The day Julie died. Coming home to seeing her dead was by far, the worst pain I ever felt. I couldn't breathe, I felt numb all over. It took a long time for the truth of it to sink in. She was dead.

2) Do you have a secret crush?
No, Kate knows how I feel about her.

3) how would you describe your childhood?
It was a military-like childhood I suppose. My dad was the alpha and his sons had to be the examples for the pack youth. I don't know if I always lived up to his expectations, but I tried to make him proud. Not that I didn't break a few rules with my brother. A kids gotta be a kid right?

4)what is something you can't eat?
Brussel sprouts. Can't stand the smell. Mom used to make them all the time as a side for the steak. To this day, I can't look at them and not look around for a big cut of steak. 

5) Is there anyone who you would like to make a shoutout to?
Ace. Without him, I would never have come back home and saved my brother. I wouldn't be the alpha I am if it weren't for him dragging me back here.

New questions:

1) Where are you from?
2) What is your favorite genre of music?
3) Why have you chosen your current path or what has led you to it?
4) Would you classify yourself as an introvert or extrovert?
5) If you could live anywhere you wanted, where would it be?


----------



## MadMickyG (May 5, 2017)

1) Where are you from?
Now, Cabran. When I was a kid, that's none of your business!

2) What is your favorite genre of music?
The silent genre. I find it very relaxing. We should listen to some now, so I don't have to listen to you.

3) Why have you chosen your current path or what has led you to it?
Because the world needs to be educated that my brother is a moron. People should realise he doesn't deserve their worship, but I do. I'm so sick of being in his shadow, I decided I'll shine brighter than him.

4) Would you classify yourself as an introvert or extrovert?
Extrovert of course. You don't conquer the world by being shy and quiet. What a stupid question.

5) If you could live anywhere you wanted, where would it be?
Washington D.C. in America. I heard there's a lovely big white house there. I know, I know, but it's fine. I'll be removing the occupants very soon.

New questions:

1) Did you ever think you would be where you are now?
2) Have you ever stolen something from a friend?
3) If you had only one meal left to eat, what would it be?
4) How many times can you clap in a minute?
5) What is your first memory?


----------



## Birb (Nov 13, 2017)

(I guess The Man in the Hat, he should be fun.)

1) Did you ever think you would be where you are now?
Obviously, I'm practically omnipotent. I was betting on being where I am now.

2) Have you ever stolen something from a friend?
Why steal when you can create a universe on accident? Not to mention the fact that I really don't have any true friends....

3)If you had only one meal left to eat, what would it be?
Hm. Seeing as I don't technically need sustenance to survive that's a tough one, but if I had to pick it'd be peanut butter and jelly. Gotta love the simple things, not to mention it wouldn't take very long...

4) How many times can you clap in a minute
Humans haven't even thought of the number that could even dream to realize a number of times I could clap in a single minute, not that I would. It'd probably tear time a couple of times.

5) What is your first memory?
It's tough to describe my first memory in your language, but imagine how it feels when you wake up. Slowly, groggily you come to and find that everything is suddenly there. You find that after forever of something that you can't quite remember, or nothing at all, you finally come back to something that seems familiar. Something that is more beautiful than you could ever imagine.

Questions-
1) If you were given the option for all of your dreams to come true or if you could ruin the life of your worst enemy at the cost of your own, which would you choose?
2) What is your horoscope? (Pisces, Aquarius, Cancer, etc.)
3) A magical being comes and shows you the error of your ways, do you continue your current lifestyle?
4) If you weren't the villain, what day job would you have?
5) Do you enjoy vanilla ice cream or do you prefer something more interesting?


----------



## Adderbury (Jan 12, 2018)

sorry, wrong key make it post instead of start new paragraph!


----------



## Adderbury (Jan 12, 2018)

1.  If you were given the option for all of your dreams to come true or if you could ruin the life of your worst enemy at the cost of your own, which would you choose?
              I would have all my dreams come true, which would accomplish the second just as well.

2. What is your horoscope?
              It is actually illegal for you to cast my horoscope, so I am afraid I cannot answer that one.

3.  A magical being comes and shows you the error of your ways, do you continue your current lifestyle?
             Of course I do!   Just because he is magical makes him not wise.  Countless others have told me what I do wrong, why should I listen to this one?

4.  If you weren't the villain, what day job would you have?
            Oh I would keep my current job... being a member of the House of Lords... and my title.  Besides, there is no occupation in London in year 1670 I would even consider.  I am NOT a member of the working class!

5.  Do you enjoy vanilla ice cream or do you prefer something more interesting?
            Ice cream costs an extreme amount, I wouldn't waste my money, nor indulge in such things.  I would prefer strawberries if you please.



Questions:
1.   Why are you considered the villain?
2.   What is your nicest quality?
3.   Who do you model yourself after?  Your own personal hero?  A public figure?  A character in a book?
4.   What would you personally give up to accomplish your dreams?
5.   What one thing would you never part with even if it meant the accomplishment of all you wish and want in life?


----------



## NathanielleC (Feb 4, 2018)

1.   Why are you considered the villain?

Killing my husband, dropping my youngest son on the psych ward and also making sure my oldest daughter has to constantly be on the run doesn't really make you Mom of the Year but I'd do it again to save their lives. 

2.   What is your nicest quality?

I voted for Bernie. 

3.   Who do you model yourself after?  Your own personal hero?  A public figure?  A character in a book?

If there's anyone out there like me, they need to be shot on sight. 

4.   What would you personally give up to accomplish your dreams?

My kids want me dead. Or at the very least they won't lose a lot of sleep if something happens to me, so, yeah dreams are kinda off the menu.

5.   What one thing would you never part with even if it meant the accomplishment of all you wish and want in life?

My children are alive and self sufficient. I parted with what I wanted in life to accomplish what I wanted. Wrap your heads around that. 


My questions:

1: What you want your enemies to know about you?

2: Is there a line you won't cross?

3: On your death bed, you name your successor. Who is it?

4: You have a few hours to spare and there's a movie you can't believe is finally on demand, for free. What is it?

5: What is one thing you would kill to keep your enemies from learning?
​


----------



## meinyetigerhundbaerwicht (Dec 2, 2019)

*1: What you want your enemies to know about you?*
That I am more unforgivable than any of their Gods ever will be.

*2: Is there a line you won't cross?*
There are no lines, no limitations in my field of work.

*3: On your death bed, you name your successor. Who is it?*
Perhaps the student I might have in the future.

*4: You have a few hours to spare and there's a movie you can't believe is finally on demand, for free. What is it?*
Godfather.

*5: What is one thing you would kill to keep your enemies from learning?*
Writing a good story.

NEW QUESTIONS:
1. How do you want to be remembered?
2. What's your home screen?
3. If you were to watch a Disney movie with your little cousin, which one would you choose?
4. What do you think of the person everyone else call the protagonist?
5. Which animal do you identify with most?


----------



## MistWolf (Oct 21, 2020)

Rose Fitzgerald sits across from me sitting in a white chair. The sparsely furnished study at the top of the 1,203 meter tall Fitzgerald Foundation Arcology is spacious. Through a large window, rotors can be seen streaming by soundlessly. Rose looks to be a young, slender teenaged girl with long blond hair, but paradoxically, deep in her blue eyes is the look of one who has seen too much. She has one leg tucked under her, hidden in the folds of her pale dress. Her limbs are long and lithe.

"Good morning," I begin. "Thank you for granting me this interview for the City Network News."

"I'm glad to do it," she says brightly. "I just love Kenneth and Barbara on the Morning Show. Are we live?"

"Yes."

"Ooh, wonderful." She waves. "Hello Kenneth! Kisses, Barbara!" She's upbeat but doesn't gush. She's young and fresh, yet elegant and mature.

"We have selected a few questions from the fans. First, how do you want to be remembered?"

"I hope I don't have to be remembered at all. I'd like to be here, always guiding the Fitzgerald Foundation to a brighter, better future for all. But, if- _when_ that fateful day should ever come, I'd like to be remembered as one who helped so many of our citizens find their place in society and gave them a better life."

"All of us at City Network News appreciate the great work done at the Fitzgerald Foundation. For the next question- People want to know, what's on the home screen of your Personal Companion?"

For a moment, her face hardens, then softens. Rose takes a deep breath as if to gather her thoughts. "John Kennedy, waving to the people from his Limo in Dallas Texas."

"Dallas, Texas?"

"A place from long ago." Her eyes are distant as if watching something only she can see. "I suppose Dallas was razed when it was annexed by the Houston Megalopolis." She shakes her head sadly. "A mother should never have to bury her children." Rose is quiet for a long moment, then wipes the corner of her eye and says "You'll have to forgive me. I'm a bit obsessed with that bit of Pre-Closure history. Sometimes I feel like I was there. Silly, of me- You won't tell, will you?"

I lean forward and air pat her knee. "Your secret's safe with me," I say and we laugh like two girlfriends playing Truth or Dare. "Rumor has it someone has been trying to make a name for himself at the expense of your reputation. Is this true? Who is this terrible man and what can you tell me about him?"

"Oh dear! I hate to say anything bad about anyone."

"So, there _is_ someone," I press.

Rose sighs. "Yes. A very handsome and- I must admit- charming man. He swept me off my feet and we had a whirlwind affair. I even had thoughts of entering into a Domestic Co-Hab contract with him. He's an Owner, you know. A lower social status, but he was up and coming. Owns a private investigation & security firm. Little did I know that he was using his skills to dig up dirt on people for blackmail. That's how he came into Owner status. He blackmailed the previous Owners into signing over their company."

I was aghast. "Certainly, he couldn't find dirt on you?!?"

Rose blushed. "I am only human, you know. One doesn't achieve my level of social status" she says with a mischievous grin "without slipping a body or two down the recycling chute. Very sexy bodies," she adds with a wink.

"Here's a question about a Disney movie. Do you know what a movie is? I had to look that up on my PC."

"Oh, yes. I know what 'movies' are. Two dimensional and completely lacking any interactivity. Very boring. The stuff coming from Disney today is much better."

"I bet. The question is, if you were to watch a Disney movie with your cousin, which one would you choose?"

A wicked grin spreads across her face and her voice lowers. "I don't kiss and tell."

I smile knowingly in return. "I have a couple of cute cousins myself. One last question- Which animal do you identify with the most?"

"The lioness."

"My favorite animal to watch on the Video Zoo. Such power and grace." I'm given the signal to wrap things up. "Thank you for getting up so early to talk with us. This has been a City Network News exclusive interview with Rose Fitzgerald, CEO of the Fitzgerald Foundation. For more information about the Foundation and their mission and how you can help, click on the link below."

"Oh, I didn't get up early. I simply stayed up a little late. But you're welcome and- Good night."

"Tune in tomorrow when we ask our next guest a few questions-

- Is it true that you replaced your greatest nemesis with a clone?
- What is your favorite plot to take over the world?
- Do you think the Defenestration Device is a viable superweapon?
- Are you thinking what I'm thinking?
- What was your most embarrassing defeat? Your greatest triumph?


----------



## EternalGreen (Oct 21, 2020)

_My antagonists do not communicate using a medium that would be even vaguely discernible by a human brain. If a translation could be rendered (a near-impossible task) it would read something as such:_

1. No. Our greatest enemies are dead or subordinate to us. We lack understanding of what a genetic "clone" is.

2. We are already the dominant species on this planet. We maintain this hegemony by patrolling natural resources (primarily the materials to build electro-magnetic contraptions) by wing.

3. Absolutely. Now that we have managed space-travel, dropping projectiles on an enemy (if one arose) would be quite viable.

4. No. We do not possess telepathic abilities or technology of any kind.

5. Our most embarrassing failure was when hundreds of us got shot to death by rail-guns trying to capture a tower. The greatest triumph was that we won anyway.

#

New Questions:

1. Are you religious?
2. Are you in love with anyone?
3. Are there any goals you and your enemy share?
4. What makes you afraid?
5. Is there anything more important than beating your enemy?


----------



## Arewa Mata (Oct 26, 2020)

Previous Questions:

1. Are you religious? If religion is described as getting out of bed when you know nothing is going to change today but doing it anyway as a testament of faith it will be better. I am. 
2. Are you in love with anyone? I love all but everyone is beneath me. 
3. Are there any goals you and your enemy share? To care to know whether an enemy had shared goals with me would turn the enemy into a friend, surely? 
4. What makes you afraid?  A blinking cursor. Has the work been autosaved or do I go through this pain again. 
5. Is there anything more important than beating your enemy? Beating myself. The ultimate pleasure.


New Questions
1. why bother with laundry? 
2.Hot showers or cold baths?
3. Would you remove a trapped insect from the a spider's web?
4. What is your weirdest body part ?
5. Toilet door; open or close?


----------



## Sinister (Aug 8, 2021)

> 1. Do you have a significant other?
> 2. What is it that you're after? Money? Fame?
> 3. What is your worst memory?
> 4. What makes you feel justified in doing what you're doing?
> 5. Have you ever killed anyone?



1.  No, I'm afraid not.  My work--  Well, as much as I'd love the distraction, I chose years ago to start my work with Albion software and I haven't finished yet.  I really only have the attention span to do one thing at a time.  I do worry that it's almost too late now.

2.  I don't think I really got into my line of work with a goal in mind.  There are some things you do because you're good at them.  Its just a natural progression of talent evolving into career.  I have met with success and I don't really credit that to anything in particular.  There are tens of thousands of people with just as much drive as I have.  To this day, I don't know what has separated me from them.

3.  There was this mall complex, near where my family would camp for the 4th of July.  It was entirely outdoors.  But there was this little hamburger hut in the center of the complex.  Crystal's Place was the name.  Every year, I used to get a fully-dressed hamburger right from the counter.  I don't even like fully-dressed hamburgers.  I'm not a fan of tomatoes, onions or pickles.  But this place, somehow, put all those things together just perfectly.  They had the best of everything and it came together in the greatest burger of all-time.  I used to sit next to the fountain in the mall-complex, legs kicking over the water and eat each hamburger every year.  One year, I was eating my hamburger and felt something off about it.  My mouth opened by reflex and I pulled out a slice of tomato and it had a live maggot in the center of a black spot.  Minutes later, my sister runs to get me and tells me my Mother just had a heart attack.  I didn't know what a widowmaker was.  If you'd have asked me, I'd have guessed some kind of spider.  My mother died that day in a bookshop, clutching a cookbook in her right hand.

4.  I'm not doing anything anyone hasn't.  And people take life too seriously, anyway.  People overvalue everything, sex, money, life-itself.  Their perspective is skewed and they think this life is all they get, all that matters is whatever they're doing from second to second.  So, all I'm offering is something new for them to obsess over.  People are best when they're distracted.  Without some knew focus, they think too much and before you know it, they think life is somehow serious.  I'm simply trying to drive home that life is a game.  Whether it ends, begins, slows, speeds up or goes completely crazy, you have to enjoy it.  Enjoy even the bad things that happen to you and your life will be amazing.

5.  I have.  But I did it to prove a point.  Violence is something you can't fake.  People can lie.  People can joke.  And that's fine, but sometimes you have to illustrate when there is no little boy to cry wolf.  Life is like a play and it should be played with some levity.  But everything is relative and comes in degrees.  Sometimes, you have to pretend to be serious.

-Sin


----------



## SilentCypher (Aug 8, 2021)

Previous Questions:

1. Why bother with laundry?

Somewhat of an odd question, but I guess it depends on the situation. As far as I've been told, people used to clean their clothes all the time before the bombs. Nowadays, with drinkable water being scarce as it is, and the rest of the water being loaded with radiation, doesn't make much sense to waste water on clothes that'll just get dirty the next day. Some settlements have found ways to better purify their water, and if you're lucky enough to live in one of those, I guess it makes sense to keep your clothes clean. Figure they'd probably last longer.

But in the Wasteland, by yourself or in small groups? No way. Waste of time and water. Besides, when you travel between cities or towns, you want to smell like the landscape anyway. Any group of raiders or cannibals will smell you a mile away if you walk around smelling like animal fat and dandelions, not to mention the predators who already know how to track you. Nah, as far as I can tell, only time you'd ever want to do "laundry" as they call it would be for very special occasions. Like a wedding...

2. Hot Showers or Cold Baths?

Again, that's kind of a dumb question. I've been fortunate enough to have a warm bath or two, but most everybody here who bathes will only bathe with what they got. Not sure where you come from, but where I come from, the most we "bathe" with usually involves a sponge and a pot filled with water that's too dirty to drink. Top-down, too; start with the head and face, down to the neck, chest and underarms, back, regular arms, crotch area, upper parts of your legs. Lower legs and feet if you've managed not to use too much. You'll get dirty the next day, but at least you won't smell too bad if you do it every-so-often. If they've got enough water where you can choose between type and temperature, I'd be very careful if I were you. Plenty of people 'round these parts who'd be down to 'repurpose' your settlement for their own personal use, myself included.

3. Would you remove a trapped insect from the spider's web?

Depends on the insect and size of the spider. If it's a huge insect, big enough to feed myself and several others, that spider just did the work for us. If it's a smaller insect with a smaller spider, the insect brought it upon themselves. If the insect is big but the spider is equally big and hostile, you gotta weigh your options at that point.

That's just the way of the Wasteland. You don't last too long if you're stupid. Nature seems to run it's course pretty well out here.

4. What is your weirdest body part?

_Removes eye patch to show gaping socket. Jiggles remaining muscle tissue in the socket back and forth._

I used to have two eyes, until one sorry bastard took it upon himself to violently remove one. That's okay, though; word got back to me that one of my own, who was so damned crazy and stupid enough to trek cross-coutry all the way to the Pacific Coast, found the man who gave me this. He tried to kill him, but admittedly, my old "battle buddy" was a bit too quick, even after all these years. He struck a compromise, though -- managed to gun down the man's wife instead. The only reason I know about this is because, in spite of his stupidness, he was damned tough. He managed to break away and dispatch a message before one or both of his kidneys died. That was confirmation enough for me; my old friend was a good one to stab a person in the ribs or kidneys if things ever came close-quarters. Guess I was his one exception. Damned fool. How did the old saying go, an eye for an eye?

He's going to lose so much more than an eye when I get to him.

5. Toilet door, opened or closed?

Again, I don't know where you come from, but that's a stupid fucking question. I'd start growing extra eyes in the back of my head if I were you, because if you have actual "toilets" and enough water where people can choose how they want to bathe, I'm starting to think you and your people are getting a little too rich for their own good. Maybe better to share some of that wealth with the rest of us who aren't so fortunate.

_Pulls out knife._ Let me ask you something. How good are you in a knife fight?

New Questions:

1. What became of the one you loved?
2. Is there a place in this world (or other worlds) that means a great deal to you?
3. Do you have a favorite childhood memory?
4. What's something you secretly enjoy that most people don't know about?
5. What is the single most valuable trait an individual can have?


----------



## Dr Hooss (Sep 26, 2021)

1. What became of the one you loved?

He betrayed me and destroyed my life's work.

2. Is there a place in this world (or other worlds) that means a great deal to you?

My Jam factory in Nitshill, which is my main legitimate business that launders most of my illicit earnings. Also it's my way of giving back to the community I grew up in by providing the opportunity for either an honest or dishonest living. 

3. Do you have a favorite childhood memory?

Killing my first heroin dealer and moving in on their patch.

4. What's something you secretly enjoy that most people don't know about?

Smoking a bit of high quality heroin, everybody knows I sell the stuff, but few know I occasionally indulge.

5. What is the single most valuable trait an individual can have?

Eternal, undying loyalty and obedience to me and only me.




1.  Do you have any pets?

2. What are your main vices?

3. Do you have any childhood traumas?

4. Do you ever feel life is futile?

5. What is your most repulsive fantasy?


----------

